

PlayStation Network hack launched from Amazon EC2 - briancray
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/14/playstation_network_attack_from_amazon/

======
sorbus
There's no information in the article about how they did it - whether using
EC2 was actually necessary (because they needed a lot of processing power) or
whether they just used it to cover their tracks a bit further (using a stolen
credit card, and connecting to the instance through a set of proxies). Without
that, this is about as useful as saying that the attack was launched from a
server running Linux.

~~~
meatsock
this just in -- we have reliable information that the attackers used a
keyboard to type their nefarious commands, as well.

